# Channel 4 Documentary - Co-parenting and sperm donors



## Nicole K (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi everyone, 

My name is Nicole and I work for an award-winning television production company called Below the Radar TV. We are currently developing a documentary for Channel 4 in the UK on the subject of co-parenting and sperm donation. I am trying to get in contact with UK based donors and recipients who are choosing to start their own families through direct contact with each other.

I understand that this is a highly personal and sensitive journey and contacting me at this stage will not be considered a sign of commitment to appearing in any programme, I'd just like to hear your stories and experiences to date and your privacy will be completely safeguarded. 

Ultimately I am trying to find people who are trying to co parent and /or donate to appear in this timely and much needed documentary. My contact info is included - if you are interested in chatting to me and learning more about our project and company, please get in touch at your earliest convenience. We are working to a tight deadline and I would like to hear the experiences of as many people as possible before we start filming. 

Good luck with your journey and I look forward to hearing from you,

Nicole


[email protected]
0044 2890 315522


----------

